# [List] SCH-I535 / d2vzw - All Active ROM/Kernel Development



## Goose306

*This a list I am compiling/maintaining at s3forums. I'll try to maintain it here as well.​*
*I am only posting links to ROMs that have seen activity in the last month* (by this I mean any forum activity, not just updates) development speed is fast and some ROMs are abandoned, and it is simply too much to keep on top of. You may still find support by looking through either XDA or Rootzwiki for their relevant threads. *I am also not posting links to ones the developer has outwardly stated as abandoned or upgraded to a new verison.* Examples being many ICS Touchwiz developers have stated they would be ending their support for the ICS base after we received a stable JB leak.

That being said, here we go:

*ICS Touchwiz ROMs*

*Bean's Custom Stock ROM*

*Rootzwiki*

*XDA*

*JellyBomb ICS*

*XDA*

*SolidICE*

*XDA*

*JB Touchwiz ROMs*

*Jelly "Beans"*

*Rootzwiki*

*XDA*

*Synergy*

*XDA*

*Jellywiz*

*XDA*

*TouchMyBeans*

*XDA*

*Clean ROM*

*Website*

*Rootzwiki*

*XDA*

*Clean ROM ULE*

*Website*

*XDA*

*Project F63*

*s3forums*

*Galaxy MOD*

*XDA*

*Standard ROM*

*XDA*

*Mean Lean Jellybean Machine*

*XDA*

*h3ll's ROM Rally Stock*

*XDA*

*h3ll's ROM Super Stock*

*XDA*

*JB AOSP ROMs*

*CM10 (Official)*

*Website*

*Rootzwiki*

*XDA*

*CM10 (Euroskank)*

*Rootzwiki*

*XDA*

*CM10.1 (4.2 Android) (aeroevan)*

*Rootzwiki*

*XDA*

*Liquid*

*Rootzwiki*

*XDA*

*Blackbean*

*Rootzwiki*

*AOKP (Official)*

*Rootzwiki*

*AOKP (PhantomGamers)*

*Rootzwiki*

*AOKP (Hilbe)*

*Rootzwiki*

*AOKP (Euroskank)*

*Rootzwiki*

*AOKP (kwes1020)*

*XDA*

*ParanoidAndroid*

*XDA*

*Slimbean*

*Rootzwiki*

*XDA*

*MIUI.us v4.1 (Official)*

*Rootzwiki*

*XDA*

*MIUI.us v4.1 (StrumerJohn)*

*XDA*

*CodefireX*

*Rootzwiki*

*XDA*

*Eclipse*

*Rootzwiki*

*XDA*

*Codename Android*

*XDA*

*ParanoidKangDroid*

*XDA*

*King Kang*

*XDA*

*PAC-Man*

*XDA*

*Kernels*

Most ROMs will come with a custom kernel baked in. If you want to change it, look below. Make sure you get one that matches your ROM type (i.e. ICS vs. JB kernel, Touchwiz vs. AOSP kernel) *I'm not holding kernels accountable for the time limitations of ROMs, as many see active development even if their thread is not busy/maintained. Unless otherwise stated as abandoned by the developer, I will maintain links*

*Touchwiz Kernels*

*Leankernel*

*Rootzwiki*

*XDA*

*Der Kernel*

*Rootzwiki*

*XDA*

*KT747*

*XDA*

*AOSP Kernels*

*Leankernel*

*Rootzwiki*

*Faux123*

*Rootzwiki*

*XDA*

*KT747*

*XDA*

*Der Kernel*

*Rootzwiki*

*XDA*

*Finally - regarding kernels - we share a unified kernel (for the most part) with T-Mobile and AT&T variants. If you see a kernel for T-Mobile or AT&T, it will likely work on the Verizon variant as well. Take this at your own risk though. I ain't responsible yo!*

*While I'm fairly certain this is a comprehensive list, I could be easily missing something. If you see something not on this list, let me know below and I'll add it!*

*Happy Flashing!*


----------



## Droidx316

For me on tapatalk this whole thing comes up empty.think because of all the links.in browser works great.thank you so much for this awesome work guy.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kdun

Thanks for this information Goose!


----------



## iamjackspost

I think this should be stickied.


----------



## iamrambootious

Thank you so much. i was going to do this on xda but never had the time. your the best


----------



## sixohtew

My ROMs don't make the list ;[ lol 
That's why I discontinued my AOKP build. There are wayyyy too many choices and they are so close together. Rootbox is my current project with aospa right around the corner 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

This list is outdated - simple fact is its very difficult to keep up with ever-changing development on this scale. However I'm going to edit my list @ s3forums probably in the next day or two; when I do so I'll update this list as they are basically a copy of each other.


----------

